# Oak river



## vianie

Hello friends.

I'd like to make sure if English "(The) Oak Nant" (as stream) is correctly "Robur flumen" in Latin.

Thank You for every help.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

vianie said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I'd like to make sure if English "(The) Oak Nant" (as stream) is correctly "Robur flumen" in Latin.
> 
> Thank You for every help.


 
Right about _robur_ that mans _oak_ in Latin


----------



## Giacomo J.K.

I think it would be more correct saying Roburis flumen, sice also in English it means "The river of the oak": so in Latin we need to use te genetive form...


----------



## vianie

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Right about _robur_ that mans _oak_ in Latin



Thanks for say-so.



Giacomo J.K. said:


> I think it would be more correct saying Roburis flumen, sice also in English it means "The river of the oak": so in Latin we need to use te genetive form...



That's why I have asked this whereas I am not in the know to correctly use any "extended" grammar form in Latin.
In the concrete I'd like to translate "creek of the oakwood" (from "riava dúbravy" in highly poethic Slovak) however I guess Your translation would be sufficient for my intent.

A for effort!


----------



## Giacomo J.K.

Thanks for the A! I don't think that will change a lot by adding "-wood": anyway, it's "silva" in Latin. "Creek" is more a mountain river, so in Latin it would be more similar to the Latin "rivus".
So: "roburis silvae rivus", to be fusspot. Furthermore, there's also alliteration! It couldn't be more poetical...!


----------



## vianie

Giacomo J.K. said:


> Thanks for the A! I don't think that will change a lot by adding "-wood": anyway, it's "silva" in Latin. "Creek" is more a mountain river, so in Latin it would be more similar to the Latin "rivus".
> So: "roburis silvae rivus", to be fusspot. Furthermore, there's also alliteration! It couldn't be more poetical...!



Fine, the last version is deliberated.


----------



## Wikislav

_Robur_ in Latin means preferably oak timber (as material), but for a natural oak tree the word _quercus_ was better. Its adjectives are both ancient _querceus_ or medieval _quercinus_. 'Rivus' is a minor flowing water as a brook or creek. Thus 'Oak River' may be the best translated as _Flumen querceus_ or _Flumen quercinus_.


----------



## bibax

And what kind of oak do you wish?

oak in Latin:

quercus;
ilex;
aesculus;
prinus;
suber;
robur (genitive: roboris, not roburis);

adjectives (oak, oaken):

querceus, quercinus, querneus, quernus;
aesculeus, aesculinus;
iligneus, ilignus, iliceus;
roboreus;

river in Latin: flumen, fluvius, amnis;

And flumen is neutrum.


----------



## Wikislav

This compilation of 6 Latin names for oaks do not present true synonyms: 
_
quercus_ is any European oak in general,
_robur_ is a northern deciduous oak (in UK, Germany etc.),
_suber_ is a Spanish oak (producing cork),
_ilex_ is an evergreen Mediterranean oak,_
prinus_ is a romanizing from Greek 'prinos' of similar meaning as ilex

In the starting post it is not precised where is 'Oak river', and thus a general _quercus_ may be the most appropriate (Mediterranean evergreens are probably excluded).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Giacomo J.K. said:


> I think it would be more correct saying Roburis flumen, sice also in English it means "The river of the oak": so in Latin we need to use te genetive form...


 You cannot use nouns as adjectives in Latin like in English. Adjectives have their own endings and forming an adjective from a noun can be done in many different ways. Learning Latin forget everythng you have learned about English syntax and word formation.


----------

